# Smoked Venison Pot Roast



## chilerelleno (Oct 11, 2020)

Making room for a new hunting season is often a very tasty job.
Two days before I pulled out two venison roasts and set them to thaw in the fridge.
Once thawed I dry brined them with Kosher salt for 24hrs.
Then I seasoned them with my spiced up version of Lawry's Seasoned Salt and tied them tightly so they'd smoke longer and more evenly.
I set up the smoker at 200°-225° with hickory, and gave them an hour and a half of smoke.













Then in my 12qt dutch oven I browned some onions in bacon grease, and did the same with the roasts.
Added a jar of sofrito and enough vegetable stock to almost cover the roasts.












Brought it to a rolling boil on the stove top, and then back into the smoker at 325° (no smoke).
Cooked it about 6 hours till it was falling apart tender.

Made mashed taters and mixed veggies for sides.
Took the drippings from the DO and made a tasty gravy.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 11, 2020)

Love it! Awesome job bud!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 11, 2020)

Heck yeah Chile!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 11, 2020)

Home run my man! I'll take a plate!

I've been doing the same here... pulled out 4# of venison fresh sausage and made a big pot of fresh sausage gravy. Suppose to have a decent cold front this weekend....planning on making a big venison chili.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 11, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Making room for a new hunting season is often a very tasty job.
> Two days before I pulled out two venison roasts and set them to thaw in the fridge.
> Once thawed I dry brined them with Kosher salt for 24hrs.
> Then I seasoned them with my spiced up version of Lawry's Seasoned Salt and tied them tightly so they'd smoke longer and more evenly.
> ...



That looks amazing man!
I have some venison shank meat I need to braise up and then all I have left is pure 100% ground venison left from last year.
This year I'm not gonna get to deer hunt, BUT I have access to as many feral hogs as I can take so lets hope I can get 6-9 of them this year :D


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2020)

Yep, I'll take a plate of that any day.  Looking  good, John.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice looking plate of vittles John.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2020)

That looks awful good John!
Awesome looking meal!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Love it! Awesome job bud!


[British accent]Thanks Yank![/British accent]


TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah Chile!


Thanks Jake.


indaswamp said:


> Home run my man! I'll take a plate!
> 
> I've been doing the same here... pulled out 4# of venison fresh sausage and made a big pot of fresh sausage gravy. Suppose to have a decent cold front this weekend....planning on making a big venison chili.


Thanks man!
I can almost taste some good biscuits-n-gravy... Yum!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice job on what could be some tough meat. Like the plating.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2020)

tallbm said:


> That looks amazing man!
> I have some venison shank meat I need to braise up and then all I have left is pure 100% ground venison left from last year.
> This year I'm not gonna get to deer hunt, BUT I have access to as many feral hogs as I can take so lets hope I can get 6-9 of them this year :D


Thank you.
Them braised shanks sure are good.
I'd almost rather have wild pork than venison... Kill'em all!


GaryHibbert said:


> Yep, I'll take a plate of that any day.  Looking  good, John.
> Gary


Thank you Gary.
Plenty of leftovers and this ine that's better the day after.


gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking plate of vittles John.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 12, 2020)

Super nice plate of grub!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks awful good John!
> Awesome looking meal!
> Al


Thanks Al!


HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job on what could be some tough meat. Like the plating.
> 
> Warren


Thank you Warren.
Yep, either gonna be a rare/med-rare sliced Roast or a falling apart Pot Roast.


Hawging It said:


> Super nice plate of grub!!!


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2020)

That looks Great, John!!!
Done just Right !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Great, John!!!
> Done just Right !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks John, it was a good dinner fo'shur.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 12, 2020)

Outstanding!  My 12yo is itching to get in the woods next month. I'm hoping he gets one. My freezer is looking bare!
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks for the like chili it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Outstanding!  My 12yo is itching to get in the woods next month. I'm hoping he gets one. My freezer is looking bare!
> Jim


Thanks Jim!
Heck yeah, get that young man in the woods!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 12, 2020)

chilerelleno
  Hes gotten at least one the last 2 years. Hes my freezer filler.
Jim


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2020)

JLeonard

My younger son is 14, he has priority when it comes to us getting a buck.
Yeah, I like to kill one too, but as long as I get to see his face light up and hear the excited, " I got'im Dad! ",  then I don't care if I never shoot another deer when out with him.
Soon enough he'll be out by himself or with his buddies, and I'll have a stand/house to myself again     Gotta enjoy the times together while I can.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes sir! Totally agree there.
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2020)

That's a great lookin meal . Nice work . Not sure if I'm gonna hunt this year or not .


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 12, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> JLeonard
> 
> My younger son is 14, he has priority when it comes to us getting a buck.
> Yeah, I like to kill one too, but as long as I get to see his face light up and hear the excited, " I got'im Dad! ",  then I don't care if I never shoot another deer when out with him.
> Soon enough he'll be out by himself or with his buddies, and I'll have a stand/house to myself again     Gotta enjoy the times together while I can.




I know that feeling. My son is 12 and last year I didnt even take my rifle.  He took his.  I would rather him shoot a deer then me.  

BTW.  Season is coming up very soon.   And your meal looks amazin.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That's a great lookin meal . Nice work . Not sure if I'm gonna hunt this year or not .


Thanks man.
Go put a few of those hogs away.



pc farmer said:


> I know that feeling. My son is 12 and last year I didnt even take my rifle.  He took his.  I would rather him shoot a deer then me.
> 
> BTW.  Season is coming up very soon.   And your meal looks amazin.


Thank you.
Yep, all too soon.
Picked up a freebie, second hand PSE Nova compound bow.
Never bow hunted before,  if I hunt with it this season I'm gonna have to practice hard, have'em really close and get mighty lucky.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 14, 2020)

I call that a strike!








Looks delicious man nice job!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I call that a strike!
> 
> View attachment 466721
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

